# Alice In Borderland by Yutaka Yamada



## KallumS (Dec 26, 2020)

I’m currently watching this show on Netflix and really enjoying the soundtrack. It’s most an epic hybrid score but does get delicate and emotional in places. It’s a well made modern soundtrack, loud brass, lots of percussion and rhythmic lines.

Anyone else seen this? What are your thoughts?

I’ll post a track from it once I’ve finished watching it.


----------

